# Cracked skin around fingernails



## j.m.

I have always had cracked skin around the edges of my finger & thumb nails, where it curves around, not the edge that you cut your nail.

Right now it is affecting 9 out of 10 nails & is very soar on two where the skin has pulled back the furthest.

It is like little flaps of sking that can be pulled up.

I can try & get a picture if its needed but is there anything that can be done to try & help them?

Would going to a nail salon & asking be a good idea as they might have some ideas about how to cure it?

Cheers

James


----------



## Guy.B

pic would be good, also you could try sending it to the channel 4 embarrassing illnesses people.... http://www.channel4embarrassingillnesses.com/pictures/


----------



## Guest

I would say try lotion first. If that isnt working, a friend of mine had a similar problem and used a product called corn husker oil. It smells funky but it helped.

Good luck


----------



## Guest

to add to that you may want to try and put either the corn husker lotion or even regular lotion on them at night....then put socks over your hands. I know this sounds strange but it does work


----------



## A.U.K

Plain and simple E45 put on your hands at regular intervals or even a generic aqueos creme from the docs...and as suggested above creme your hands at night and get some cotton gloves from the local chemist to put on. It will help. A nail salon will probably try to sell you a cosmetic product which I think it would be best to avoid, also a lot more expensive than a plain E45. To remove the little flaps of dead skin get some cuticle nippers from the chemist, they are very sharp and will snip them off very close which will at least stop you from catching them and tearing them. If this persists GO AND SEE YOUR DOCTOR. You don't have to suffer what sounds like a very painfull experience.

Also, says he rambling on, look to the cause, what do you do, what do you expose your hands to, chemicals, liquids, oils, dust, you may well have a severe allergy and need to glove up...there is always a root to every medical problem...think it through.

Good luck...get it sorted and give the cotton gloves and E45 a go, its a cheap and very effective remedy.

Andrew


----------



## MXMAD

Do you bite your nails?

If so stop it 

You best bet would be to go into a chemist and ask them whats the best cream / lotion to put on


----------



## j.m.

I havent bit my nails for about 4 years, although I always used to.

I've tried mosturising 3 or 4 times a day but it doesnt seem to help at all. Not tries E45 but have used similar creams.

May give the gloves/sock thing a go, is this similar to peolpe moisturising & then putting cling film over it?

I will have a look into the husker oil as well thanks.

Going on holiday tomorrow to australia & in the past my feet & hands have cleared up a bit in the heat & whilst swimming so will see what happens with that as well.

Thanks alot

James


----------



## Guest

Good luck James I hope one of these methods is able to help. Definately sounds like an annoying and painful problem.. Enjoy your vacation, Australia sounds nice!!


----------



## j.m.

yeah it is good out here mate apart from the sunburn & over 30 hours delays because our engine went on the runway during take off, followed by an emergancy stop & loads of fire engines rushing out :lol:

Just got back from a spinning class earlier which my sister goes to & have a session with her personal trainer on Wednesday evening, cant wait !!!


----------



## Lilly M

gayer than dale winton in a leotard but slap a chosen hand cream with some night mittens ( bodyshop stock them ) , will soften the skin hence less sore


----------



## j.m.

I've been using L'occitane lotion on them ince my trip to australia & thay have cleared up more or less completely. Only thing is, its only avaliable in travle size & each one costs nearly £9

Luckily we nicked some from the hotel as we were given them each day but i'm running out 

Will give the mittens ago as well & pick some up in town tomorrow


----------

